# Auf engstem Raum in unendlichen Weiten: Tolle Filme für das Raumfahrt-Feeling



## MatthiasBrueckle (30. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Auf engstem Raum in unendlichen Weiten: Tolle Filme für das Raumfahrt-Feeling* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Auf engstem Raum in unendlichen Weiten: Tolle Filme für das Raumfahrt-Feeling


----------



## Grelldor (30. April 2016)

lol... Serenity... double-lol. Den Kram muss man schon lieben um ihn zu ertragen.

Dann steht zuhaus wohl auch das Box-Set von Buffy, oder? Weltraumfeeling kommt da weniger auf, eher "Schlechter Spaghetti-Western-Feeling"... Aber über Geschmack soll man ja nicht streiten, macht ja keinen besseren Menschen aus einem...


----------



## LOX-TT (30. April 2016)

theoretisch könnte man noch Independence Day nennen, aber dort ist ja eigentlich erst in den letzten 20 - 30 Minuten wirklich Weltraum, als das Mutterschiff angeflogen wird mit dem Ufo
Oder recht aktueller Streifen, der Marsianer, aber auch da ist erst ganz am Ende wirklich Weltraum (und kurzeitig mal dazwischen), vorher ist fast nur Erde und Mars Thematik

wenn man Parodien auch mit nimmt, wäre noch Iron Sky wo ja auch einige Zeit im Weltraum und auf  (der dunklen Seite vom) Mond spielt


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2016)

ich glaube DER Film für den Horror auf engsten Raum aufeinander sitzen ist doch eigentlich immer noch der Klassiker Dark Star
Jahre Lang auf engsten Raum gepfercht ohne Nassrassierer, zusammen mit einer Bombe die einen Godkomplex entwickelt
Auch ein klassiker und mal kein Ami-Film, d.h. zum Glück ohne Amiphatos wie bei anderen Titeln aus der Zeit: Der Schweigende Stern, ein Deutsch-Polnischer Klassiker über das erste Raumschiff zur Venus
Und auch möchte ich jedem mal dem Fim Cargo ans Herz legen, über einen mit einem Raumfrachter und einer Verschwörung

Aber wie gut das manche wieder beweißen warum die auf Ignore stehen, es ist ja nur so ein Unterschied zwischen etwas nicht mögen und ein Arsch gegenüber dem sein was ein anderer mag und sich als was "besseres" darstellen in dem man über was herzieht und seine Meinung als "Fakt" darstellt -.-

P.S. ähm, nur als Randbemerkung, es heißt Ferne Seite vom Mond, denn die ist bei Neumond hell erstrahlt und uns die Dunkle Seite vom Mond "zugewand"


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2016)

Was mich anstinkt ist daß der Extended Cut von Event Horizon wohl nie erscheinen wird.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (30. April 2016)

Raumfahrt-Feeling? Nun ja, da müßte man zwei grundsätzliche, physikalische Gegebenheiten akzeptieren: Schwerelosigkeit und keinen Schall im Vakuum. Künstliche Schwerkraft durch Rotation ist zumindest plausibel. Damit bleiben wohl nur Gravity und 2001 übrig.


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2016)

Interstellar hat auch kein Sound im Weltraum


----------



## CryPosthuman (1. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Interstellar hat auch kein Sound im Weltraum



Stimmt! Fand ich auch echt cool gemacht!
Gut, Musik, aber das zählt nicht.


----------



## CryPosthuman (1. Mai 2016)

Der Marsianer fand ich auch echt klasse. Wobei zugegeben, wenige Szenen tatsächlich im All waren.


----------



## Enisra (1. Mai 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Stimmt! Fand ich auch echt cool gemacht!
> Gut, Musik, aber das zählt nicht.



naja Musik, 2001 hatte auch Musik im Weltraum und ich glaube die Meisten kenn An der schönen Blauen Donau nur über die Andocksequenz, entweder aus dem Film oder Elite
Sound ist halt der Punkt Suspension of disbelief, da ist so nen Müll wie Armageddon schlimmer wie das angeblich kaum einer nen RIESEN Asteroiden sehen könnte oder dass die Aussehen wie Messermutanten


----------



## Zero-11 (2. Mai 2016)

disgusting Heliocentric Reinforcement





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLV3QnMYjZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## DrSoltberg (14. Mai 2016)

Pandorum


----------

